# Eye dominance keeps changing?



## steiny93 (Jul 20, 2010)

my guess is that you don't really have a dominant eye and it "depends" based on how tired you are or the situation

perhaps you should try something like this http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gunstar-eye-blinder-rh-attaches-to-hat.html

then it would force you to use your right eye


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one of those but don't like to shoot 3D in a hat. I purchased one of those double-vision blockers a couple of days ago to cure double-vision of my pin. Hoping it will work in a similar way. Geez, I may have to use both. I'm going to call my eye doctor today to see what he says.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

I had the same problem and I had to buy me a blinder which goes well cause they say I am stubborn as a mule lol


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

Blinders work I shoot right handed and I'm left eye dominant. It takes some getting use to but it helps alot. Its better then trying to aim out of two or three scopes or sights.


----------



## ELPalmer (Mar 2, 2013)

? im right handed and left eye dominant and discovered it at an early age with .22s and bb guns. just shot lefty and did the same with bows and shooting pool. If your eye dominence is so close, its cross wiring your brain...thats a good one? I wouldnt know how to advise, maybe consult an eye doctor?


----------



## enigmeow (Feb 21, 2013)

First time I went shooting I was switching eyes back and forth between almost every set. The instructor kept blaming the equipment instead of seeing it for what it was. 

Long story short, you can become aware of which eye is dominant and make a choice about which eye you want to use. Practice a little bit seeing with your left eye, then your right eye, and back again.. Now that your in control, just remember to pick the correct eye whenever you shoot...


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just set up 2 bows, I shoot right and left handed. Depanding on how I feel the day, I shoot right or left.
Don.


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the same problem i am a right handed shooter and in bright lighting i am right eye darker it gets my left eye takes over made it hard to shoot in the woods started wearing a blinder on left eye and keeping both eyes open with blinder improved my shooting i wear contacts to boot also made it so they don't. Get blurry as quick


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, I dug through my gear and found a blinder for left and right eyes both (2 blinders). I'm right eye dominant today like yesterday. I put the blinder on my left eye, shot with both eyes open...didn't make any difference, all shots far right. So I started taking notes in my phone. For Right Eye days, adjust sight to x.x and on Left Eye days, adjust sight to y.y....much better. I'm still waiting on the double vision thingy to arrive and will try it when it gets here to see if it makes any difference. I'm kinda feeling discouraged...


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Same problem...but I know why my eyes do it.

I have tried to learn to shoot both eyes open...and I simply could not do it. Tried for months, but it just wasnt happening. Here's why!

I had my eyes tested as my prescription glasses were up for renewal. I shoot right hand, right eye. My right eye is dominant, but it turns out my left eye is better. By that I mean the left lens in my glasses is nothing but a piece of glass. My right lens however is two steps down from perfect. When I tried to shoot both eyes open, especially at longer distances, my left would try and take over. This lead to all sorts of confusion in the brain. I asked the eye doc about this and she agreed with my thinking.

Leigh.


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I wear contacts also. My eyes are pretty close but my left eye is worse (-2.50 vs -2.25) but I have astigmatism in one eye, don't remember which off hand. I didn't get a chance to call my eye doctor today, will try tomorrow. I'm nearsighted so I had my eye doctor focus my contacts on distance vision which means I have to give up some near vision and wear reading glasses occasionally.


----------

